# Duke Nukem Forever - Ihr Release-Tipp?



## Administrator (3. Juni 2004)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## HobbitMeister (3. Juni 2004)

Auch wenn ich noch so ein große Fan des Dukes bin, es macht doch keinen Sinn ihn alle paar Monate mit an den Haaren herbeigezogenen Dingen wieder zum Gesprächsthema zu machen.
Wundert mich nicht, dass so viele Leute als Antwort nie getippt haben, auch wenn ich nicht denke, dass wirklich so viele so doof sind und allen Ernstes glauben, das Spiel käme nie heraus.
Hab mal Anfang 2005 gesagt fürchte aber fast, dass das ein wenig zu früh angesetzt ist.


----------



## Vash_X (3. Juni 2004)

Denk ich mittlerweile auch...ich war ja von den Socken, als ich damals, vor...5, 6, 7 ? Jahren den Trailer gesehen habe, würde gern mal wissen wie der Stand jetzt ist, aber man hört ja nichts, gar nichts, nichtmal ein paar Mitarbeiter schmugeln, wie üblich, mal ne Alpha-Version raus *fg* 
Naja, mal sehen, wie lange die uns noch warm halten wollen...


----------



## Nali_WarCow (3. Juni 2004)

HobbitMeister am 03.06.2004 16:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Auch wenn ich noch so ein große Fan des Dukes bin, es macht doch keinen Sinn ihn alle paar Monate mit an den Haaren herbeigezogenen Dingen wieder zum Gesprächsthema zu machen.


Wundere mich auch, warum eine News kommt, obwohl nix offizielles vorhanden ist.



> Wundert mich nicht, dass so viele Leute als Antwort nie getippt haben, auch wenn ich nicht denke, dass wirklich so viele so doof sind und allen Ernstes glauben, das Spiel käme nie heraus.
> Hab mal Anfang 2005 gesagt fürchte aber fast, dass das ein wenig zu früh angesetzt ist.


Eine sinnvolle Antwort ist ja nicht. Der Termin wird von 3D Realms mit "When it is done" angegeben. Ist IMO besser, als 20 mal einen Termin zu nennen und diesen doch nicht einhalten zu können.


----------



## Ping2 (3. Juni 2004)

Hhm also ich finde, die Antwort liegt doch auf der Hand:
Duke Nukem Forever=DNF=Did not finish!

Anders gesagt, warum sollte das Game denn jetzt noch erscheinen, ich meine die hatten doch Zeit genug, das Spiel fertigzustellen. Es macht doch keinen Sinn, so lange an einem Spiel zu entwickeln. 
Also es soll ja Entwickler geben, die Spiele auf den Markt bringen, die eigentlich noch nicht fertig sind (und entsprechend viele Bugs enthalten). Ich finde das natürlich nicht gut, aber die Hintergrund dafür ist ja wohl, dass die Leute halt auch Kohle brauchen. Warum aber sollte sich jemand demgegenüber unendlich viel Zeit mit einem Spiel lassen??

Ping2


----------



## Leddernilpferd (11. Juni 2004)

was ist am duke eigentlich so toll???  
ich fand den schon immer scheisse.


----------



## CnC-Freak (11. Juni 2004)

Mich würd nur mal interessieren...wieviel Geld die noch haben..des Game muss doch schon sau viel gekostet haben...und mit dem haben die ja noch keinen Cent verdient...für mich hat des keine Bezug mehr....


----------



## Atropa (11. Juni 2004)

CnC-Freak am 11.06.2004 16:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Mich würd nur mal interessieren...wieviel Geld die noch haben..des Game muss doch schon sau viel gekostet haben...und mit dem haben die ja noch keinen Cent verdient...für mich hat des keine Bezug mehr....


Genau das gleich habe ich mich auch schon gefragt. Die ganzen Jahre, die sicher alles andere als günstig waren, und bestimmt schon unmengen an Geld verschlungen haben. 
Wenn das Game tatsächlich eines Tages erscheinen sollte, muss das ja vermutlich weit über 100€ kosten, dass die Kosten überhaupt gedeckt werden können.


----------



## KONNAITN (11. Juni 2004)

Atropa am 11.06.2004 16:19 schrieb:
			
		

> CnC-Freak am 11.06.2004 16:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was mich interessieren würde ist, ob die für jede Engine voll bezahlen müssen, obwohl sie im fertigen Spiel nicht verwendet wird. Duke ist ja inzwischen mit der Source-Engine bei der 3. Grafikengine angelangt- was auch schon Rekord sein dürfte.


----------



## Nemesis303 (12. Juli 2004)

bei daikatana war´s das selbe... mega-hype, ewige entwicklungszeit, am ende doch voller bugs (coop-ki.....) und gekauft hat´s dann doch keiner mehr. ich fand duke3d schon geil damals, aber ich freue mich schon lange nicht mehr auf DNF und werde es genauso meiden wie kreed...   
wahrscheinlich kommt es still und heimlich als 5€ budget-game raus... bei aldi und co. ....   
ach ja, siehe auch die news zu doom3 "it´s done"....
so long...


----------



## neo72 (12. Juli 2004)

frege?

forerver heisst doch "für immer"
never heisst nie

liebe pcgames reda. ändert das mal im vote sieht ein bissel peinlich aus

greetz


----------



## PilleFryday (12. Juli 2004)

Leddernilpferd am 11.06.2004 12:47 schrieb:
			
		

> was ist am duke eigentlich so toll???
> ich fand den schon immer scheisse.





wow wow wow...

jetzt bleib mal gaaaanz locker und überleg dir mal, was du gerade gesagt hast.


----------



## Herr-Sengele (12. Juli 2004)

PilleFryday am 12.07.2004 22:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Leddernilpferd am 11.06.2004 12:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well, das "gerade" ist, wenn Mensch sich das Datum ansieht, aber sehr weit ausgelegt.
Aber @ topic:
Ich hoffe doch inständig das DNF einer der besten 3d-Shooter ever wird, insbesondere mit dem "Flair" den der Vorgänger besaß und dafür warte ich gerne. Um es mit Duke zu sagen "What are you waiting for, Christmas?" Warten auf's Duke Game  

so far,

Come, get some.


----------



## martinius (12. Juli 2004)

Ich kann mir echt nicht vorstellen, wie das finanziell zu bewältigen ist, so ne lange Entwicklungszeit .
Wie soll das gehen?
Die haben doch sonst nix weiter auf den Markt geworfen.


----------



## monkeyburb (14. Juli 2004)

KONNAITN am 11.06.2004 17:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Atropa am 11.06.2004 16:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist echt ne gute Frage mit der Kohle. 3D Realms haben zwar zwischenzeitlich Remedys Max Payne 1 und 2 co-produziert und dabei wahrscheinlich einiges verdient...... ob das aber ausreicht ein volles Team zu finanzieren, das seit nunmehr 8 Jahren ergebnislos an einem Macho-Titel rumwerkelt? Möglicherweise ist DNF einfach nur ein Alibi für Broussard und seine restlichen 3 Angestellten. Und das geht so:

"Hey, wir basteln das fetteste Game aller Zeiten. Ihr könnt uns vertrauen, wir haben das Entwickeln seit Duke 3D (1995/96) nicht verlernt. Das beweisen wir euch alle zwei Jahre, wenn wir wieder mal unsere Engine wechseln. Ab und zu sag ich was im Forum und wiederhol gebetsmühlenartig mein when it's done, nur um den Anschein zu wahren. Jetzt kassier ich meinen vierteljährlichen Scheck von Take 2 und dann fahr ich bisl mit meim Lamborghini rum. Schon mal meinen Fuhrpark gesehen? Da is John Romero seiner nix dagegen... achso, der is ja jetzt bei Midway. Colle Sache. Vielleicht lösen wir den Kontrakt mit unserm Publisher auf und wechseln zu John rüber. Der kennt das Problem mit der großen Fresse und nix dahinter. Zusammen könnten wir glücklich werden. Und weil ein Tapetenwechsel nicht nur der Belegschaft sondern auch DNF gut tun würde, habe ich mich gerade dazu entschieden die Unreal 3 Engine zu verwenden. Mit der Technikpower und unserer Kompetenz kann DNF ja nur was werden!"

Jop. Nichts.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (14. Juli 2004)

martinius am 12.07.2004 22:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann mir echt nicht vorstellen, wie das finanziell zu bewältigen ist, so ne lange Entwicklungszeit .
> Wie soll das gehen?
> Die haben doch sonst nix weiter auf den Markt geworfen.



Max Payne läuft beispielsweise auch unter dem 3D Realms Label, wie man auch auf der Seite von 3D Realms sehen kann.


----------



## BISSA (17. Juli 2004)

Leute, Leute, Leute. Das 3DRealms auf die Source-Engine umgestiegen ist, wie es in der PC-Games stand, ist nur ein Gerücht - wurde nie bestätigt. Der letzte Stand in der Hinsicht ist, dass die Unreal-Engine benutzt wurde, von dieser aber laut 3DR vielleicht noch 10% übrig geblieben ist. Zuletzt hat George Broussard sich Ende letzten Jahres zur engine direkt geäußert - u.a. das DNF ein "full Dx9-Game" ist. Ob das stimmt, weiss der Geier. Ich glaub nix mehr, was der dicke Mann so erzählt.

Auch das Statement, dass 3DR nie einen Termin genannt hat, ist so auch nicht ganz richtig. Es haben sich einige Statements in den letzten 7 1/2 Jahren angehäuft - mein Liebling darunter: "If DNF is not out in 2001, something's very wrong." - George Broussard, 2001   
Offiziell hieß es aber immer "When it's done!" - richtig!

Zuverlässige Infos:
www.3drealms.com - im Forum äußert sich Georg und Joe in unregelmäßigen Abständen zu manchen Threads.


----------



## DeltaZwo (26. Juli 2004)

Nie - heißt ja "Forever"  - Wer ist den bitte so schlau bei euch ???

Mal ganz ehrlich, dass toppt alles was die PC-Games je verzapft hat.
Sicher sind das die neuen Kinder Redakteure gewesen. Manoman ist das peinlich.

Deltazwo


----------



## DeltaZwo (26. Juli 2004)

Um keine Missverständnisse aufkommen zu lassen, ich meine die beide übernommenen Volontäre.

Bis jetzt haben die beiden nur Müll kommentiert. Ich hätte die längst entlassen !!!


----------



## skicu (26. Juli 2004)

DeltaZwo am 26.07.2004 00:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Nie - heißt ja "Forever"  - Wer ist den bitte so schlau bei euch ???
> 
> Mal ganz ehrlich, dass toppt alles was die PC-Games je verzapft hat.
> Sicher sind das die neuen Kinder Redakteure gewesen. Manoman ist das peinlich.
> ...


vielleicht kann man das 'forever' auch auf die entwicklungszeit beziehen?


----------



## DeltaZwo (26. Juli 2004)

Genau, haben Sie eventuell noch eine bessere Ausrede ? oder war das schon alles ?

Gruss
Delt@


----------



## killla (10. August 2004)

angeblich soll der erscheinungstermin mitte 2007 sein. hab ich irgendwo im net mal gelesen. 
angeblich solln die jungs von pcplayer, www.pcp-forever.de, ja schon ne alpha getested haben. zumindest ist ein ausführlicher test auf der HP vorhanden. nach meiner e-mail anfrage bestätigte mir ein mitarbeiter den test. 
ob das jetzt aber tatsächlich der wahrheit entspricht muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. für mich persönlich is dasn fake.

ich als duke fan der 1. stunde hoffe weiterhin das es irgendwann so weit sein wird und ich schreien kann: HURRA DER DUKE IST DA.
bis dahin heist es allerdings warten, warten, warten...


----------



## spimer (22. August 2004)

killla am 10.08.2004 21:47 schrieb:
			
		

> angeblich soll der erscheinungstermin mitte 2007 sein. hab ich irgendwo im net mal gelesen.
> angeblich solln die jungs von pcplayer, www.pcp-forever.de, ja schon ne alpha getested haben. zumindest ist ein ausführlicher test auf der HP vorhanden. nach meiner e-mail anfrage bestätigte mir ein mitarbeiter den test.
> ob das jetzt aber tatsächlich der wahrheit entspricht muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. für mich persönlich is dasn fake.
> 
> ...



ich persönlich denke das der duke schon längst begraben ist.....in den forenthreads äußert sich broussard doch nur um die aktien hochzuhalten.....

is schon schade...ich werd ihn vermissen. schon allein wegen der göttlichen comments.....

"it hurts to be you" <-----KULT!!


----------



## marzan89 (22. August 2004)

killla am 10.08.2004 21:47 schrieb:
			
		

> angeblich soll der erscheinungstermin mitte 2007 sein. hab ich irgendwo im net mal gelesen.
> angeblich solln die jungs von pcplayer, www.pcp-forever.de, ja schon ne alpha getested haben. zumindest ist ein ausführlicher test auf der HP vorhanden. nach meiner e-mail anfrage bestätigte mir ein mitarbeiter den test.
> ob das jetzt aber tatsächlich der wahrheit entspricht muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. für mich persönlich is dasn fake.
> 
> ...



du meinst sicher diesen test hier:
http://www.pcp-forever.de/index.html?http://www.pcp-forever.de/aktuell/spieletests/dnf1.html
für mich ist es ein fake, schau dir mal das erstelldatum an, NA? hehehe   
http://www.pcp-forever.de/history/spieletests/fset.html   
1.4.2003 also 1. april scherz 
mfg m.


----------



## Looki111 (25. August 2004)

Die Klugen Herren haben ja auch das alles von 1997 bis 2003 Test war. Ab 2003 wird richtig entwickelt  . Ich wüste mal gern was mit den Spielversionen davor passiert ist  . Sollen Sie doch den schrott releasen den sie von früher noch haben, dann können sie die Community vielleicht noch nen bischen bei Laune halten. GB stinkt  .


Looki111


----------



## Vordack (25. August 2004)

Also im Moment is mit HL2 und D3 genug Konkurrenz auf dem Markt die das Erscheinen des Duke hinauszögern könnte.

Ich persönlich hoffe das er irgendwann noch mal erscheint, aber so richtig glauben tu ichs halt nicht (ich habe aber auf 2005 oder später getippt)


----------



## Dupre (27. August 2004)

Vordack am 25.08.2004 15:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Also im Moment is mit HL2 und D3 genug Konkurrenz auf dem Markt die das Erscheinen des Duke hinauszögern könnte.
> 
> Ich persönlich hoffe das er irgendwann noch mal erscheint, aber so richtig glauben tu ichs halt nicht (ich habe aber auf 2005 oder später getippt)



Stimmt. Die werden sich hüten. Wenn sie sich nicht insgeheim über unsere Hoffnung kaputtlachen. Was hat man denn noch zu erwarten? Wie oft haben die Programmierer schon mit ner neuen Engine beginnen müssen, um technisch up to date zu bleiben. Ich bin ( leider ) arg skeptisch. Duke ist eine Grösse im Bereich der Computerspiele, ein Veteran der ersten Tage. Aber die sterben zur Zeit ja wie die Fliegen ( siehe Sam & Max ).


----------



## Goddess (28. August 2004)

Nali_WarCow am 03.06.2004 17:19 schrieb:
			
		

> *Der Termin wird von 3D Realms mit "When it is done" angegeben.* Ist IMO besser, als 20 mal einen Termin zu nennen und diesen doch nicht einhalten zu können.



Und genau Diese Möglichkeit hat mir eben gefehlt, also veröffentliche ich hier noch einmal meine Wahl mit *When it's done!*  Im übrigen haben die Leute von 3D-Realms keinen Termin genannt, was auch das einzig richtige ist und wobei sie auch besser bleiben sollten. 



Spoiler



Wo war eigentlich der Quick-Poll "Wie oft wird HL² Ihrer Meinung nach noch verschoben werden ?" als es noch Zeit dazu gab.


----------



## gladiator3000 (1. September 2004)

HobbitMeister am 03.06.2004 16:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Auch wenn ich noch so ein große Fan des Dukes bin, es macht doch keinen Sinn ihn alle paar Monate mit an den Haaren herbeigezogenen Dingen wieder zum Gesprächsthema zu machen.
> Wundert mich nicht, dass so viele Leute als Antwort nie getippt haben, auch wenn ich nicht denke, dass wirklich so viele so doof sind und allen Ernstes glauben, das Spiel käme nie heraus.
> Hab mal Anfang 2005 gesagt fürchte aber fast, dass das ein wenig zu früh angesetzt ist.



du weisst allerdings schon , wie lang das spiel schon angekündigt ist, und verschoben ,also dasss da viele leute auf nie gedrückt ham , kein wunder !!


----------



## DorDuke82 (9. September 2004)

Also erstmal von mir ein hallo an alle bin nue registriert.

Zum Thema:
also als erstes ich hab auf mitte 2005 oder später getippt.
Und ich muss mal mit ein paar fragen und missverständnissen aufräumen die es hier anscheinend gibt.
Also DNF ist nicht seit 7,8,9,10... Jahren in Entwicklung sondern seit 6 Jahren, es gab zwar 1997 schon einmal Screenshots aber das waren anfängliche Studien von 2 Programmierern auf Quake1 Engine die nix mit der richtigen Entwicklung zu tun hatten die 1998 auf Quake2 Eingine Began 1998-2004= 6 Jahre. 
Da kommt zum Beispiel öfter mal die Antwort mit den Engine-Wechseln, also effektive Engine-Wechsel hat 3Drealms bei DNF gnaze 2 gemacht! Und das war der Wechsel 1998 von Quake2 Engine auf UnrealTech Engine (an der Quake2 Engine ham die gerade mal 4 Monate gearbeitet und jetzt seht euch nocheinmal den Trailer von '98 an was die in 4 Monaten gemacht ham). Diesen Wechsel ham sie gemacht weil die Quake2 Engine zu begrenzt in ihren Fähigkeiten für das Spiel war und die UnrealTech schon viel comfortabler und umfangreicher war zu diesem Zeitpunkt. Der zweite und letzte Engine Wechsel wurde dann Ende 2001 gemacht, während bis 2001 noch auf der "normalen UnrealTech" programmiert wurde, hatte man aber bei 3DRealms nebenbei schon mit ein paar verbesserungen für die UnrealTech begonnen und diese aber noch nicht in das Spiel integriert (wiederrum seht euch den 2001 Trailer an, was dort gezeigt wird ist sogar nach heutigen Massstäben noch Bemerkenswert, auch wenn die Grafik von damals heute nur um die 70% -80%bekommen würde) . Als sie 2001 diese Verbesserungen ins Spiel integrieren wollten haben sie festgestellt das die Veränderungen so maßgeblich waren das sie sich für einen weiteren neubeginn entschieden haben, weil das einfacher war als die "alte 2001er Version" auf die von 3DRealms verbesserte UnrealEngine zu "porten". Mag im ersten moment komisch klingen aber wenn man bedenkt das von der unrealengine gerade mal noch der Editor und etwas vom ki und netzcode übrig ist so ist das nochzuvollziehen, George Broussard hat selbst gesagt man könnte ihre verbesserte UnrealEngine auch gleich als neue Engine verkaufen weil sie zb den Graphikcode 100% neugeschrieben haben - somit wurde danach also Ende 2001, als die "neue" Engine stand, effektiv an DNF entwickelt wird. (Bedenkt nun das man heutzutage für einen guten 3D-Shooter 3,5-4 Jahre Entwicklung braucht, somit ist mitte-ende 2005 als Release-Date schon vollkommen realistisch gesehen - bedenkt auch das Doom3 für knapp 4 Jahre in Entwicklung war und es nur eine extremverbesserte Quake3Engine ist, so stark verbessert das man es eine neue Engine nennt, sowie man es bei 3DRealms machen könnte).
Mit diesem zweitem und letztem Engine-Wechsel haben sie auch beschlossen keine Infos mehr rauszugeben bevor sie nicht wenigstens im Beta-Stadium sind, was so 6 Monate vor Release sein dürfte - also wirds auch bis min. anfang 2005 keine neuen Infos geben. Ein Grund dafür ist um die Fans nicht wie bei HL2 Jahrelang einfach ständig mit bildenr zu hypen und zu hypen und zu hypen und dann kommt doch immernoch nix bei raus. ein anderer Grund ist ein ganz geschäftlicher Grund, bei 3DRealms möchte man mit Duke Nukem Forever etwas vorher noch nicht dagewesenes auf den Markt bringen (jaja der Gag mit der außergewöhnlich langen entwicklungszeit hat einen längeren bart als die von ac/dc) - wenn man heutzutage aber etwas außergewöhnliches machen will und zeigt dies in Videos und Screenshots schon 1-2 Jahre vor Release, dann wird es mit sicherheit irgendeinen auf die schnelle programmierten anderen Titel geben der mitellmaß ist und diese neuen "inovationen" schon vorher dem eigentlichen Titel auf den Markt bringt, wenn man jetzt aber so ca. 6 Monate vor Release zeigt was man hat so ist es kaum noch für die Konkurenz möglich etwas ähnliches vorher zu vollbringen. Bei 3DRealms geht man da also den sicheren Weg und apropo es sicher bei 3DRealms gibt es das nicht das die Rechner auf denen der Programmcode und die Spieldaten liegen ans Internet angeschlossen sind, deswegen kann da auch nix so einfach geleakt werden (zwinkern in richtung valve und half life 2).
Noch kurz zur Engine noch was: 3Drealms hat 1998 die UnrealEngine lizenz erworben und wer diese lizenz hat bekommt auch ständig die neuesten updates und verbesserungen, also 3Drealms bekommt da auch noch den Unreal3 Code als Update, was ich damit sagen will ist das die nicht wie viele vermuten mit der Unreal1 oder UnrealTournament1 Engine programmieren.
Achja und ein Wechsel auf die Source-Engine wäre wohl mehr als sinnlos, da man mittlerweile seit anfang 2002 kontinuierlich und ohne probleme am Spiel arbeitet und ein neuer Engine Wechsel damit humbuck währe. Vorher war es auch so das man bei der Entwicklung das Spiels nie richtig voran kam bis 3Drealms die Engine so modifiziert hat das der Grad an Interaktivität auch gehalten werden kann den sie versprechen.
Zur finanz. lage und zum Team bei 3Drealms: bis 2001 haben gerade mal 12-13 leute effektiv an DNF gewerkelt das Team wurde dann für die neue Engine erst auf 25 Leute aufgestockt um schneller voran zu kommen, also bis dahin mussten noch nicht mal soviel leute bezahlt werden. Geht man jetzt trotzdem davon aus das siebenjahre lang 25 man an DNF entwickelten und geht von einem  durchschnittsgehalt von kanpp 36000$ aus so kostet es das Team für die sieben Jahre 6,3 Mio $, wann man nun nur eine halbe Million Examplare verkauft so kommt man bei einem preis von 50$ auf 25 mio $ einnahmen, da 3DRealms das Spiel selbst finanziert wandert auch ne ganze menge mehr als bei anderen Entwicklern davon zu denen. 
Also sie machen immernoch nix an dem Spiel mies dabei. 
Und glaubt ja nicht 3Drealms könnte sich das nicht leisten, von Duke3D sind mehrere Millionen Examplare verkauft worden, nach eigenen aussagen könnten sie es auch nur durch die einnahmen an ihren CO-Projekten Max Payne 1+2 sowie Duke Nukem Manhatten Project finanzieren. Das sind noch gute Independent Entwickler und die habens mehr als einfach nur drauf.
Nebenbei bemerkt ist ID Software ursprünglich eine Abteilung von Apogee (also 3Drealms, was nur der name das Entwicklungsstudios ist) gewesen (wenn ihr es nicht glaubt startet einfach mal wolf3d) und die sind heute noch gute Freunde, also könne auf Tipps von John Carmack hoffen der mit Doom3 grafish einen neuen Grundstein gelegt hat (auch wenn Doom3 das nicht wirklich zeigt!).
Nebenbei verkaufen sich die ganzen alten Bestseller von 3DRealms noch bis heute (Commander Keen Reihe, Duke Reihe, Balls of Steel, Shadow Warrior) und werfen etwas Geld ab.
Also finanziell haben die keine Probleme das könnt ihr glauben und an den finanzen scheitert Duke Nukem Forever damit auch nicht. 
Durch ihre Unabhängigkeit können die sich auch erlauben einen Release "When its Done" zu machen, da sie keinem Publisher dafür Rechenschaft schuldig sind.
Wobei wir beim Publisher wären, das ist und bleibt nach wie vor Take2, die haben rigendwann 1999 oder 2000 die rechte an der Veröffentlichung von DNF für 12Mio $ von Infogrames gekauft, die das Spiel nicht mir ihrer familiären Spielausrichtung vereinen konnten.  Von diesem Geld hat 3DRealms nicht einen Cent gesehen! Allerdings hat schon damals der Entwickler 3Drealms die rechte so gehandhabt das die Veröffentlichung "when its done" ist und wann es fertig ist sagt 3DRealms und kein anderer, also Take2 kann da noch so viel Spekulieren und Release Dates angeben das zählt überhaupt nix. 
Den einzigsten Engine Wechsel übrigens den 3Drealms noch begangen hat war von der Karma-Physik Engine auf die Meqon Engine, wie kürzlich herauskam, einer der entwickler bei 3Drealms ist auch entwickler für die Physik-engine.
Ein Grund noch warum keiner der Entwickler auspackt oder irgendjemand der das Spiel gesehen hat ist eine recht happige NDA (sowas wie ein Vertrag der zum schweigen verspflichtet) den jeder der Entwickler und Besucher unterschreiben muss, wer ihn bricht wird wohl nie wieder seines lebensfroh, was die strafgelder bei vergehen angeht. Und ja es haben schon einige Leute von außerhalb 3Drealms das Spiel sehen dürfen (unter anderem Take2 Vertreter die es ja auch sehen wollen, weil sie es veröffentlichen, aber auch die unterschreiben die NDA - somit wird keiner von denen auspacken bis sie es dürfen - bedenkt dabei das alle echten kommentare von leuten die es gesehen haben immer voller Faszination und Begeisterung für das Spiel waren)
Ein weiterer Hinweis auf ein existieren des Spiels ist das man es bei dem aktuell bei 3Drealms laufenden Camera Captioning Contest für den ersten Platz gewinnen kann (allerdings auch erst WID) und die Worte auf der Homepage vom 13. August "We've all been busy working, so never fear, Duke is still here." zeugen auch davon das man eifrig am werkeln ist.
Dann sollte man sich noch die firmengeschichte von 3Drealms angucken nicht swas sie je selbst entwickelt haben ist ein Flopp geworden, im Gegenteil fast alles sind bestseller! So die Jungs haben es einfach nur drauf und sind noch von der alten Schule, also die haben einen Ruf zu verlieren und das werden sie nicht. 
Mit all dem Gesagt bleibt mir nur eins an euch zu sagen "F*CK ALL THAT NAYSAYERS!".
und "ALWAYS BET ON DUKE!"

im done *g*


----------



## Freezeman (10. September 2004)

DorDuke82 am 09.09.2004 23:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Also erstmal von mir ein hallo an alle bin nue registriert.
> 
> Zum Thema:
> 
> ...



Du glaubst doch nicht im ernst, dass das jemand vollständig durchliest!?   

Zum Thema:

Ich glaube Duke4ever wird das erste Game seit langen wo jeder einen Test oder Erfahrungsbericht abwartet bevor er es kauft, ausgenommen die Vorbesteller, die armen    )

Ich weis noch wie ich 1999 mal in London war. Da hab ich mal in nen Gameshop vorbeigeschaut und wollt mir Duke4 kaufen, genommen hab ich mir dann die Expansionpacks für Duke3D. War auch nicht schlecht


----------



## DorDuke82 (10. September 2004)

Freezeman am 10.09.2004 00:00 schrieb:
			
		

> DorDuke82 am 09.09.2004 23:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also wer wissen will warums so spät kommt und noch net raus ist sollte es lesen, ist ne art zusammenfassung.
Und ichmuss agen ich hab mir Duke3D und alle Expansion Sets gekauft und wir zocken das noch bis heute Netzwerk, weils einfach nur endgeiles zocken is.

nah, "its time to kick @sss and chew bubble gum ... and i'am all out of Gum"


----------



## s1lencer (10. September 2004)

Ich tippe auf Ende 2005 / Anfang 2006 oder eben never.   
Mittlerweile glaube ich aber, dass es ein Flopp wird. Mal schaun ...


----------



## Sardor (26. September 2004)

Freezeman am 10.09.2004 00:00 schrieb:
			
		

> DorDuke82 am 09.09.2004 23:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich habs durchgelesen


----------



## Nuclear (2. Oktober 2004)

Also ich glaub in ein paar Monaten wird's dann heißen:

"We at 3D Realms have recognized that the project is not anymore profitable for us and so we are cancelling the release of Duke Nukem Forever".

 

Naja kann mir auch egal sein, Duke Nukem war früher geil im LAN, tolle Ballereien mit Freunden gegen Aliens und Computer - Dukes, aber heutzutage reißt eine 10-30 Stunden - Ballerei niemanden mehr vom Hocker, mich zumindest nicht, deswegen auch       @Doom3 und Konsorten....solche Games wirklich zu spielen ist doch nur eine Zeit, Geld, sowie Hirnverschwendung....

Und sogar wenn mich solche Spiele noch interessieren würden, DNF wird sehr wahrscheinlich die magische Preisgrenze für Spiele 50 €  wahrscheinlich durchbrechen, Doom 3 war ja auch anfangs bei ein paar Versendern für 59,99 € zu sehen.....


Vielleicht werden wir auch überrascht und nächste Woche liegt's neben dem gerade erschienenen HL2


----------



## schlummer (29. November 2004)

wärs nicht mal langsam zeit diese umfrage zu schließen???


----------



## AndyB74 (3. Dezember 2004)

Hand aufs Herz... Wer glaubt überhaupt noch daran das dieses Game erscheint. Ich schon seit 3 Jahren nicht mehr. Es ist einfach ein Gag von den Entwicklern. Wir, weil wir immer wieder daran denken, holen dieses Game nach oben. Und mal ehrlich... wer will noch dieses Game sehen? Wir haben doch klasse Games zur Auswahl wie Farcry, Halflife2,MoH PA, ok Doom3 etc. Die Entwickler haben es einfach nicht drauf. Sie sahen diese tollen Spiele und bekommen es einfach nicht hin. Ich weiß noch vor vielen vielen Jahren wo D N Forever auf den Markt geschmissen werden sollte und damals UT raus kam, habe ich ein Kommentar von den Entwicklern gelesen das ihre eigene  Engine zu alt wäre und das ganze auf UT Engine umstricken wollen. Ich weiss nicht was jetzt in den Köpfen der Entwickler vorgeht. Jetzt gibt es mittlerweile mehrere gute Engines und sie können sich einfach nicht entscheiden. Also für mich ist Forever gestorben und würde sehr gerne nichts mehr davon in der PC Games oder in anderen Zeitschriften lesen.
MFG


----------



## Truebschimmer (7. Dezember 2004)

schaut auch mal ins offizielle 3d realms forum.... lustig wie naiv die da doch sind.


----------



## The_Matrix999 (8. Dezember 2004)

Ich seh das wohl so kommen, dass Duke Nukem Forever irgendwann ma erscheint, nur die Engine dann nicht mehr Zeitgemäß ist, und jeder das Game mit ner Geforce 256 spielen kann... 

Die schiessen sich ja nur selbst damit in den Fuss, wenn die das überhaupt noch rausbringen wollen, vorallem da D**m *** und Far Cry rausgekommen ist..


----------



## Vordack (8. Dezember 2004)

Sardor am 26.09.2004 17:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Freezeman am 10.09.2004 00:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich auch, recht interessant, DorDuke, arbeitest Du bei 3DRealms, hehe


----------



## Vordack (8. Dezember 2004)

Nuclear am 02.10.2004 18:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich glaub in ein paar Monaten wird's dann heißen:
> 
> "We at 3D Realms have recognized that the project is not anymore profitable for us and so we are cancelling the release of Duke Nukem Forever".



Wenn dann würden die Worte anymore und profitable in ihrer Reihenfolge vertauscht werden und das "for us" würde gelöscht werden da die Leute bei 3DRealms mit Sicherheit besser Englisch können als Du.

(nicht ernst nehmen)


----------



## Vordack (8. Dezember 2004)

The_Matrix999 am 08.12.2004 12:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich seh das wohl so kommen, dass Duke Nukem Forever irgendwann ma erscheint, nur die Engine dann nicht mehr Zeitgemäß ist, und jeder das Game mit ner Geforce 256 spielen kann...
> 
> Die schiessen sich ja nur selbst damit in den Fuss, wenn die das überhaupt noch rausbringen wollen, vorallem da D**m *** und Far Cry rausgekommen ist..



Du solltest mal den Beitrag von DorDuke82 lesen...


----------



## maed (24. Dezember 2004)

Ist jmd mal aufgefallen das "NIE" nicht forever heisst? lool


----------



## Vordack (24. Dezember 2004)

maed am 24.12.2004 10:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist jmd mal aufgefallen das "NIE" nicht forever heisst? lool



Häh? Nie heißt never, Forever heißt immer bzw. für immer.

Klar, wie kommst Du darauf? Es können hier viele englisch.

Man sagt nur, daß Duke Nukem Forever NIE erscheinen wird da die Entwicklungszeit forever dauern wird.

So, kapiert?

p.s. frohe Weihnachten


----------



## Carsten1987 (14. Januar 2005)

seit wann heißt "forever" nie ???


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Januar 2005)

DorDuke82 am 09.09.2004 23:51 schrieb:
			
		

> *wirklich, wirklich viel text*



wollte nur kurz anmerken, dass die leute mit dem extravaganten kinnwärmer zu ZZ Top gehören (ac/dc sind die mit dem ballähnlichen hüpfding in schuluniform) und dass die doom³ (grafik - den rest kenn ich nicht genau)engine wohl ähnlich viel mit der von q³ zu tun hat, wie die von hl² mit der von doom²  - inspirationsquelle, weil man da "zufällig" beim letzten großen projekt dran gearbeitet hat.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Januar 2005)

interessant, wie sich hier alle den mund darüber zerreißen, dass ein spiel, das "gar nicht existiert" und von dem definitiv niemand hier jemals einen nachweislich der angepeilten grafik entsprechenden screenshot (oder gar film) gesehen hat, von dem niemand auch nur die grundlegenste idee von handlung, physik, ki oder einfach nur des spielkonzeptes hat, der totale flop werden muss, wenn es in 4jahren nicht erscheint.


----------



## Soulja110 (20. Januar 2005)

ruyven_macaran am 15.01.2005 01:47 schrieb:
			
		

> interessant, wie sich hier alle den mund darüber zerreißen, dass ein spiel, das "gar nicht existiert" und von dem definitiv niemand hier jemals einen nachweislich der angepeilten grafik entsprechenden screenshot (oder gar film) gesehen hat, von dem niemand auch nur die grundlegenste idee von handlung, physik, ki oder einfach nur des spielkonzeptes hat, der totale flop werden muss, wenn es in 4jahren nicht erscheint.



sie warten wahrscheinlich auf die hl3 engine   außerdem könnt ich wetten, dass das game dieses jahr auchnicht rauskommt andererseits interessierts mich eigentlich kein bisschen....


----------



## Goldjaeger (18. Februar 2005)

LOL wie alt ist die Umfrage schon?


----------



## guwa69 (5. März 2005)

Es ist meiner Meinung nach gar nicht mehr die Frage, ob es rauskommt, sondern ob es dann überhaupt noch jemanden interessiert. Ich persönlich halte das für eine Frechheit den Fans gegenüber.


----------



## N8Mensch (5. März 2005)

SYSTEM am 03.06.2004 16:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Duke Nukem Forever - Ihr Release-Tipp?


Da lebe ich schon lange nicht mehr...


----------



## HanFred (5. März 2005)

http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/206621


----------



## TeppsnRappsn (30. März 2005)

Wie lange bleiben die Umfragen eigentlich hier drinne?? Für immer??
Oder fallen den zuständigen keine Umfragen mehr ein??


----------



## MoeD (30. März 2005)

HobbitMeister am 03.06.2004 16:49 schrieb:
			
		

> ..., auch wenn ich nicht denke, dass wirklich so viele so doof sind und allen Ernstes glauben, das Spiel käme nie heraus.



Was hat denn das mit Doofheit zu tun? Es sind schon viele Produkte eingestampft worden und nie erschienen. Ich glaube es zwar auch nicht wirklich, aber es kann schon möglich sein, das das Spiel nie erscheint.


----------

